# تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو  ادخل بسرعه قبل فوات الاوان؟؟ 

الخبر بدوون مقدمات لانه لايحتمل التاخير *
*اذا وصلتك اضافه من شخص اسم ايميله: pavlo _88@hotmail .com 
لا تقبل واعمل له بلوك على طول لأنه فايروس بيسرق معلومات الكمبيوتر احذفه في الحال إما في حالة فتحه فانك ستخسر أيميلك مع الباسوورد وستظهر عبارة تقول:*
* أنت متأخر جدا فحيا ك ليست جميلة ... 
*​*
**الفيروس اكتشف حديثا من قبل قرصان اسمه مالك الحياة....*
*رجاء ابعثها للأعزاء ....وأرجوا
عدم إهمالها :ranting: *​


----------



## mr.hima (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

مرسى على التحذير .....أصل كان إتسرق مني إميل عزيز عليا أوي على الياهو قبل كدة  ​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*العفو يا هيما معلش يبنى كلنا لهاااااااا*


----------



## mr.hima (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يرحمة .....الف رحمة ونور تنزل علية<<<<>>>>> وممكن رسائل بردة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا ميرنا على التنبية*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*العفو يا فراشه اى خدمه :smil12: *


----------



## Michael (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا ميرنا على التنبية

منورة القسم


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*يباشا منور بصحابه*


----------



## ramoo (29 ديسمبر 2006)

متشكرين قوى قوى علي التحذير وربنا يوفقك:yaka:


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا اوى ياميرنا عاللتحذير المفيد وربنا معاكى


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (10 مارس 2007)

*شكرالكي ميرنا على هذا التحذير *


----------



## mecho777 (15 مارس 2007)

متشكرين يابنتى


----------



## الأسطورة 14 (16 مارس 2007)

مشكووورة  ميرنا على التنبية


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

ميرسى على التحذير


----------



## المجــــــــازف (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو*

شكرا لك.........


----------



## marwan90 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو*

ثانكسسس


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو*

ميرسى يا ميرنا


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو*

*الرب يبارك حياتك 
وشكرا على التنبيه الهام*


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخ*

مشكور يا غالي على هذا التنبيه


----------



## crazy_girl (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو*

*ميرسي ياميرنا ياقمر على التحذير المهم ده وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك*


----------



## تيمون (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم الهوتميل والياهوو*

مشكوره الاخت ميرنا


----------

